# Crushing Muscadine grapes



## Julie (Oct 11, 2010)

Well today Doug (ffemt) and Steve (djrockinsteve) came up and we pressed muscadines. What we learned was to listen to Steve and don't let Doug pour  

Had a great time and got a pile of juice, I have 4 5g buckets of juice.

Here are some pics:


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 11, 2010)

I know from a previous post you have 220 #'s of muscadines. You definitely have your work cut out for you. It is nice to see the "family" participation.

I myself just di 80#'s nobles...next year MORE

Steve


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 11, 2010)

BTW...Why are the beer cans hidden behaind the Box?

Beer sometimes helps with the processing of grapes IMO


----------



## Julie (Oct 11, 2010)

We actually did about 400#'s total and yea it was nice getting together with wine friends to do this. I have 4 buckets going in my kitchet right now. I have to run after work tomorrow to get more yeast.

When we started this, the sg for the noble is 1.100 and the reds are 1.072.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey thanks for the pics Julie. You guys certainly had your work cut out for you. Wish I could have been there but as I told you earlier the wife was off and had to do domestic things. Thats ok though, it got me six gallons of Traminette.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 11, 2010)

glad you all got them crushed to bad you all couldn't have got more. Hopefully we'll get to pick them again next year if not I'll find us more to get LOL so you got 20 gallon?? well gotta go work on my Damson plum


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 11, 2010)

My muscadine juice was 1.070, left it at that until after the enzymes do their stuff and I'll check it again.

As for the noble it was 1.092 I added a little water to reduce it to 1.080 We'll see what happens after the enzymes as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thats what Sacait says...1..80 lets see if this thre works.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8569


----------



## Sirs (Oct 11, 2010)

my nobles started at 1.110 and I let them ferment to .992 they did it on their own yeast in about 10 days now I got 10 gallon going again where I added a bit more sugar got plenty of alcohol but still got tons of flavor they're going really slow so may be about to their limit.


----------



## AquaCom (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks like a fun day to me. Crushing grapes, drinking beer and a table full of food 
I see you managed to avoid being in the photo's yourself Julie! Unless you're the young lady in the photo's, in which case you might be a bit too young to drink your wine


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 12, 2010)

It was definately a good time. I unfortunately don't have enough carboys right now so I have 10 gallons of Reds going and I froze my noble skins and juice for a later date. 

Andrea had a blast and slept the entire way home. She needed it. I I could have used a nap also.

Thanks everyone for their efforts, it was a fun day. Now we have to get together and try each others Muscadine Wine.


----------



## Julie (Oct 12, 2010)

mxsteve625 said:


> BTW...Why are the beer cans hidden behaind the Box?
> 
> Beer sometimes helps with the processing of grapes IMO



LOL, good eye. After so much pressing my husband said "beer thirty" and away he went.




AquaCom said:


> Looks like a fun day to me. Crushing grapes, drinking beer and a table full of food
> I see you managed to avoid being in the photo's yourself Julie! Unless you're the young lady in the photo's, in which case you might be a bit too young to drink your wine



Oh that is because I was the one with the cameral!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 12, 2010)

To make a great wine, 

you start with a good beer!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

JohnT said:


> To make a great whine,
> 
> you start with a good beer!


and a bad woman


----------



## Julie (Oct 12, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> and a bad woman



Dan you are soooo bad, head to the corner and you can't take any stash with you and stay out of Nikki's corner


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

Julie said:


> Dan you are soooo bad, head to the corner and you can't take any stash with you and stay out of Nikki's corner



but...she's a bad woman and might like a break from the puppies and besides she knows her way around the corner already


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 12, 2010)

The press is all cleaned up and awaiting another adventure.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks like you all had a great time!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 12, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Looks like you all had a great time!!!



I had just as much fun swattin' the bees that wanted a taste of the juice. I'd smack 'em and Mike would step on 'em. Do-Da-Do-Da


----------



## Sirs (Oct 12, 2010)

well there is probly a couple ton (easily) more needing to be picked if your into a small road trip LOL what you say Julie, Doug ect. We went this morning and picked 2 gallons of nobles,and bronze and about 2 1/2 gallons of reds. Oh might have another freezer to use so might be able to pack another 20 or so buckets away for safe keeping


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 13, 2010)

What were all your readings Julie? I'm interested in seeing this information. I took the reds juice and split between 2 primaries and also did the same with the skins. My initial sg reading after filling with water was 1.034. I added sugar to abt 1.088, need to double check again today. Juice is a deep red now. I have to get a larger straining bag and transfer the one batch of skins into the bag as my small bag was way to compacted for the skins so I tossed them in loose for now. Will be adding yeast after work then I'll combine the 2 batches into one once fermented dry.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2010)

you didn't keep them together, skins and juice that is??


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sirs said:


> you didn't keep them together, skins and juice that is??



Yes I did, skins are in a bag and everything is in the primary.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2010)

oh thought you had separated the 2 into 4 buckets was thinking he's trying to get everything out of those grapes LOL, The nobles make a real pretty blush off the skins if you didn't mix them with the reds


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sirs said:


> oh thought you had separated the 2 into 4 buckets was thinking he's trying to get everything out of those grapes LOL, The nobles make a real pretty blush off the skins if you didn't mix them with the reds



Reds are in 2 separate buckets, I'll take the nobles and do the same after I free up a carboy or 2. Only have 4 empty carboys at this time and I need to get stuff in them before my son tries to grab them for his beer.


----------



## Julie (Oct 13, 2010)

I haven't taken a reading yet. I added peptic enzyme and then added k-meta. Mike and I did the same thing you did, took them out of the straining bags. They were so compacted in the bag nothing was coming out of them. Since we dumped them into the juice without the bag, the color and smell is wonderful. I want to do another press tonight, then take a reading and pitch the yeast.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2010)

so you haven't even did the nobles yet??? LOL


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2010)

Awwwww you need to let them sit on the skins at least a week goodness I do 2 weeks unless they ferment out first



Julie said:


> I haven't taken a reading yet. I added peptic enzyme and then added k-meta. Mike and I did the same thing you did, took them out of the straining bags. They were so compacted in the bag nothing was coming out of them. Since we dumped them into the juice without the bag, the color and smell is wonderful. I want to do another press tonight, then take a reading and pitch the yeast.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 13, 2010)

Julie said:


> I haven't taken a reading yet. I added peptic enzyme and then added k-meta. Mike and I did the same thing you did, took them out of the straining bags. They were so compacted in the bag nothing was coming out of them. Since we dumped them into the juice without the bag, the color and smell is wonderful. I want to do another press tonight, then take a reading and pitch the yeast.




You have that advantage of being able to press again. I had one large bag and one small. The large bag us the size of the fermenter plus some so there is room. My small bag is abt half the size. I just dumped into the juice and I'll strain into the bag after I get it. I'm leaving on the skins quite a while as I think this will be a slow ferment with the temps we are having. My basement is just around 60. The apple took off with no problems so this should be ok also.

Once done fermenting, I'll squeeze the daylights out of the bag to extract all yummy juices....


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2010)

I always leave mine loose seems you get more flavor that way or at least it does to me. Seems if you bag it alot of the inside stuff doesn't get to release as good, but I guess with the fermentation the heat from it would help alot, LOL I bet you'll be surprised on how quick it'll ferment even if you let wild yeast do it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 13, 2010)

This morning I punched down the fruit. The enzymes are really working on them. I'll add my yeast in a bit. I leave mine loose as well.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2010)

shame none of you let the wild yeast go at it


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 13, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> This morning I punched down the fruit. The enzymes are really working on them. I'll add my yeast in a bit. I leave mine loose as well.



Maybe I'll dump the other bag then. Everything looks wonderful.


----------



## Julie (Oct 13, 2010)

Eddie, we got noble going and red, separately. And I agree with you I think we are extracting more flavor and color when you have the fruit in with the wine instead of the fruit being in a bag. LOL, I don't have the guts to let wild yeast have a go at this. 

I'm not sure when I am going to pitch the yeast, I went home for lunch and checked the juice and I think the grapes still need to break down some more.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2010)

if you've not done anything to them I'd say the wild yeast has probly started going already.... why would you not want to let the wild go?? You gotta go for the gusto and take chances LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 13, 2010)

Sirs said:


> if you've not done anything to them I'd say the wild yeast has probly started going already.... why would you not want to let the wild go?? You gotta go for the gusto and take chances LOL



*Yeah Julie! Just what Sirs said!! Go for it! No guts no glory!*


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah no kidding LOL


----------



## Julie (Oct 13, 2010)

I can see where you too would get along just find at a party. I got to remember not to have you too in the same room. :<

The must has sulphite in it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 13, 2010)

Julie/Doug, did either of you two take any acid readings? I am going to take some shortly to see what they are at this time.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2010)

Julie said:


> I can see where you too would get along just find at a party. I got to remember not to have you too in the same room. :<
> 
> Why
> The must has sulphite in it.
> AWWWW oh well I tried



We'd probly do fine together


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2010)

I guess you'll just have to come back down and get more to try to do naturally, there's still plenty here

oh just bring you a cool suit so you don't get so hot LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 13, 2010)

Julie said:


> I can see where you too would get along just find at a party. I got to remember not to have you too in the same room. :<
> 
> The must has sulphite in it.



one too three? speeling pollice. Me thinks that sun and those grapes got to you


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2010)

didn't she say something about teaching????


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2010)

Julie said:


> I can see where you too would get along just find at a party. I got to remember not to have you too in the same room. :<
> 
> The must has sulphite in it.





Runningwolf said:


> one too three? speeling pollice. Me thinks that sun and those grapes got to you



LOL you forgot find=fine


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 13, 2010)

Did not take any acid readings. I dumped the skins into the primary from the bag. I added nutrient and yeast a few minutes ago. We'll see how it goes. Like I said before. With the skins I have 2 full primaries. I'll combine both after initial transfer and see where we end up quantity wise. It should be very nice body wise..


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm hoping for a slow ferment on these. It should be good in flavor based on the smell of the juice.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 13, 2010)

if you use the bigger one what is it 7 gallon then you should end up with abit over 5 all together if not alot more not sure how you all do yours


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeasties must be working, my skins cap is at the top every couple hours and the aromas are just wonderful.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 14, 2010)

oh you can push them 3 or 4 times a day and they'll keep coming up LOL


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sirs said:


> oh you can push them 3 or 4 times a day and they'll keep coming up LOL



Yep, I generally have been punching down the cap 3 times a day. Morning before work, after work and before bed. SG on these is now down to 1.06. Working well. Smells terrific combined with the Apple Spice I have going.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be racking into a fresh carboy tomorrow. Fermentation has long ceased. I'll check sg in the am then transfer. The fermented dry wine is good, but with a teaspoon or 2 of sugar to a 10 oz glass it is outstanding already.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 29, 2010)

When I transferred on the 11th, sg was at .994 from 1.088 with a total of 10 gallons of wine from 30+ lbs of Reds after pressing and squeezing. I backsweetened to 1.010 over Thanksgiving weekend. Great flavor, a little thin, but great flavor. I purchased a gallon of glycerine and added 5 oz to each carboy to increase mouth feel. I'll report back next month.

I'm hoping to build my press this winter then I'll start the nobles. I may shoot for 8 gallons of must with hope of getting 6 gallons of finsihed wine from the 2 1/2 gallons of juice and 7 gallons of skins I have.


----------

